# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  How to make "Pocari Sweat"

## Maciamo

The truth is revealed. I hope this is not industrial espionage...

----------


## NANGI

Konnichiwa Maciamo-san!

The secret of Pocari is discovered... The truth is brought to light certainly. But I hope the secret of Cowpiss will never be exposed. Oh sorry, it's a Calpis but not ...

NANGI

----------


## ax

that's funny  :Smilie: 

ax

----------

